# Signature Competition/SOTW 11 (Week Ending October 31st, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
sOTW 10 (Oct. 24, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
----------



Here we go with our 11th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Oct. 31st, and the voting will be up the 1st and 2nd. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Halloween*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *10/31/08 at 3:00 pm EST*



----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. KryOnicle
3. *Toxic*
4. *Steph05050*
5. *ToeZup*
6. Chuck8807
7. 
8. 
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on October 31st. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh man i already entered in a halloween one....ill have to see about this week im super busy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah sure, im in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it ago,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill throw something together


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck Everyone..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Nikos, you not in this week?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in ...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My entry, can only post it now, busy weekend. GL All


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I might not make in back on early enough tommorow so Im dropping mine on you all right now,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

All these michael myers... not me.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are all great. Halloween is a fun theme. Here is mine.


----------

